# RIP Mythbusters rocketeer



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Erik Gates, an amateur rocketeer who appeared on several episodes of Mythbusters died following an accident in Southern California.

The Thousand Oaks man who fell through a skylight Sunday afternoon, dying from blunt force chest injuries, was *the owner of an electrical company* working at that location, officials said Monday. The cause of death was announced after an autopsy, said Ventura County Deputy Medical Examiner Shasta Gainer.


Erik Gates, 47, who owned Gateco Electric, was walking across the roof before he fell through the skylight in the Xirrus Inc. building at 2101 Corporate Center Drive in Newbury Park, coroner’s officials said.

local news story linkhttp://www.vcstar.com/news/2009/dec/21/worker-who-died-in-fall-in-newbury-park/


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

You just never know when the next step is you're last.

RIP


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There was a guy killed here last year.. they were doing a new roof on a house and the guy doing the felt paper went over the skylight opening.

The next guy was carrying shingles and fell through the opening.. 30' and died. 

RIP.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Now if we can only get Adam and Jaime to follow suit.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> There was a guy killed here last year.. they were doing a new roof on a house and the guy doing the felt paper went over the skylight opening.
> 
> The next guy was carrying shingles and fell through the opening.. 30' and died.
> 
> RIP.


I went from the peak through tar paper over the chimney hole, I was lucky and caught myself on the joist below but could have made it all th away down to the basement.





randomkiller said:


> Now if we can only get Adam and Jaime to follow suit.


Or you. :whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I went from the peak through tar paper over the chimney hole, I was lucky and caught myself on the joist below but could have made it all th away down to the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Right back at ya.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Now if we can only get Adam and Jaime to follow suit.


Hey, Hey, Hey BITE YOUR TONGUE

When I was an apprentice the roofers tar papered over a skylight on an apartment complex another roofer walked across the papaer and, that's the end of that story.

Jamie being a D-bag


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey BITE YOUR TONGUE
> 
> When I was an apprentice the roofers tar papered over a skylight on an apartment complex another roofer walked across the papaer and, that's the end of that story.
> 
> Jamie being a D-bag


 
Yeah I'm just not much of a fan of them, not to say they don't have a good crew overall. I don't always trust their firearm test results.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Now if we can only get Adam and Jaime to follow suit.


Just as long as nothing happens to the 3 chicks that have been on the show.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm no fan of Jaime (the hat reminds me of that Wayans character) but this sort of thing is a legitimate complaint. 

Some boss monitoring is truly about BS that doesn't matter* but this isn't one of them. When someone is getting paid to monitor and keep up with an expectation... do so!


* heard the story of the "no brown M&M's" that some rock star put in their contract? They didn't give a crap about the candy... it was a management technique to monitor the slimy concert promoters compliance with the contract. If they pay attention to the minor crap then odds are good they pay attention to the important crap too.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Yeah I'm just not much of a fan of them, not to say they don't have a good crew overall. I don't always trust their firearm test results.




~Matt


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

brian john said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey BITE YOUR TONGUE
> 
> When I was an apprentice the roofers tar papered over a skylight on an apartment complex another roofer walked across the papaer and, that's the end of that story.
> 
> Jamie being a D-bag


I love that video.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> * heard the story of the "no brown M&M's" that some rock star put in their contract? They didn't give a crap about the candy... it was a management technique to monitor the slimy concert promoters compliance with the contract. If they pay attention to the minor crap then odds are good they pay attention to the important crap too.


JayLo and her subordinates were not allowed to look directly at her they were suppose to keep their heads down.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> I'm no fan of Jaime (the hat reminds me of that Wayans character) but this sort of thing is a legitimate complaint.
> 
> Some boss monitoring is truly about BS that doesn't matter* but this isn't one of them. When someone is getting paid to monitor and keep up with an expectation... do so!
> 
> ...


It was Van Halen if it really matters...


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just laugh at JHO. She is where she is because of her ability to spread em for all the right people. Remember, she was a dancer on In Living Color when she started.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

She's been at or near the top of my punch in the face list for years.


----------

